# Sticks and Syles - Does Size matter?



## Mono (Mar 2, 2008)

Sticks and Syles - Does Size matter? (or: mine is longer then yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) 

Hello, 

just wanted to start a Discussion on the Topic of Stick-Length/Size.... 

During my Training with different Groups of Balintawak I have seen, that different Groups/Lineages use different sized Sticks - even though they are all Balintawak; some Examles: 

-The Taboada Line uses a rather short Stick (appx. 60-65cm) 

-The Tabimina Line uses a rahter short Stick (appx. 60-65cm) that is Conical (thinner at the Tip) 

-The Nickelstick Line uses a "standard" Size (70-75cm) 

-The Atillo Line uses a rather long Stick (80-85cm) 

What Size/Length do you preferr? 
Do you individualize your Stick? 
Do you go by "I do as my Teacher does"? 

Where do you see the Advantages / disantvantages of the different Sizes? 
Why did the different Sizes develope within the Balintawak Comunity? 

I`d be happy to read any thoughts on this... 

My personal Point of View: 
I mainly use "Standart" Sized Sticks - for one, out of habit - because I ve been working with those for many years before I even heard, thought or found out about "individualized" Sticks and Size Variations; for another, the "Standart" size happens to fit my personal Body Size pretty well - so I am fine with it and can use it in many different Aspects of FMA Training (not just Balintawak) as well without having to always grab a different Weapon (yes - I am too lazy to run to my Bag and grab some other Stick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
Aside this "habbitual use" I love changing length - sometimes using a 60cm Stick for a period of time, some other time a 85cm Stick; I do this mainly to work on the Advantages and Disandvantages of each Stick/Weapon (Small/Short: Easy to use very very close in and extremly fast to handle but less reach and impact/power, Long: rather slow, more bodymechanics needed for offense and defense but more powerfull Strikes and longer reach), adjusting to ist qualitys in speed, timing as well as Distance/Weapon awareness... etc. 
I believe these Attributes are very Important when it comes to "Self Defense" Application/Situations of "grab whatever weapon is at hand" - which I personally see more likely to happen than me ending up in "Cebuano Death Match" like Stickfighting Challange, with the need to have perfected the use of my personal weapon; knowing the exact length, weight etc. 

Looking forward to your Comments and Ideas! 

Yours, 
Philipp "Mono" Wolf


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Mar 2, 2008)

This topic resurfaces every once in a while.  There's no magic formula.  I say try different sizes and use what best fits you and your art.

I've tried various lengths and diameters from 24 - 28" and .875" - 1.25".  I prefer the balance and heft of a 26" (66 cm) long, 1" (2.5 cm) diameter stick over a "standard" 28" long, .875" diameter stick.  26" is also the length of a standard collapsible police baton here in the US.  A 24" baton is too short for me - balance too far towards the hand and not enough leverage for generating what I feel is adequate power at full extension.

On a more pragmatic level, if you cut your own sticks or buy in volume from a wholesaler (as I do), you can get one additional stick out of a standard 9' pole if you cut sticks to 26" rather than 28".  :wink:

I'm not sure of what you mean by "individualizing" a stick.  If you mean decorations, grip materials, or other aesthetic items, then no, I don't do any of that.  To me, a stick is just a training implement to which I don't impart any sentimental or other value.  I'll use one until it wears out, then throw it away and get another one from the box.

Robert


----------



## Mono (Mar 2, 2008)

Robert Klampfer said:


> This topic resurfaces every once in a while. There's no magic formula. I say try different sizes and use what best fits you and your art.
> 
> I've tried various lengths and diameters from 24 - 28" and .875" - 1.25". I prefer the balance and heft of a 26" (66 cm) long, 1" (2.5 cm) diameter stick over a "standard" 28" long, .875" diameter stick. 26" is also the length of a standard collapsible police baton here in the US. A 24" baton is too short for me - balance too far towards the hand and not enough leverage for generating what I feel is adequate power at full extension.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing!

By Individualizinmg I meant those "Body Measurement" Methods like "from Axilla to Wrist / tip of middle Finger etc etc...

Yours,
Philipp


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 2, 2008)

Mono said:


> Sticks and Syles - Does Size matter? (or: mine is longer then yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As Robert stated it depends on what is best for you. 

I asked my instructor about stick size. He preferred to use the sticks in his house when we trained with him. So I used his size. The sticks were standard size and about .75 to .875 inches in diameter.  He stated that a stick should fit from your palm back up your jacket to your shoulder.  Something about being able to carry it. 

Personally I like the standard length and the 1.25 or larger diameter. I like the way it feels in my hand. I like the weight for me. But those I teach use a stick that they feel comfortable with even if it is one I have for other usage as I keep "smaller" canes (* Smaller for me  *).


----------



## Armas (Apr 4, 2008)

Size does not matter. but it is good to get an feel of how to use all sizes. That way whatever you pick up will work. 

we in Tabimina Balintawak use a tapered tip rattan stick about 27" long. It's purpose is to allow contact without causing injury. Once you are used to the speed of this stick you get the regular non tapered stick and play. Works the same. but a bit heavier.


----------

